
Scale (YC S16) Bounding Box API – Image Annotations by Humans via API - ayw
https://blog.scaleapi.com/introducing-our-bounding-box-endpoint-7f2b1d07f7a7
======
juecd
Your demo is awesome, nice job. Do you guarantee a certain response time?

Also, I'm curious how people use your API if it takes 30 seconds+ to get a
response -- ie can I use this for time-sensitive annotations, and also,
wouldn't my code hang waiting for your response or do you offer webhooks?

~~~
ayw
Thanks! We try to have cool demos :) We're working on having faster and faster
guarantees, but for now we'll guarantee responses within 20 minutes. It's
definitely much faster normally.

By default, Scale is built using webhooks/callbacks to return responses. We
definitely don't want our API to be blocking, and so we designed it
intentionally not to block.

